# flea treatment



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what flea treatment are you using on your dogs?

right now i have my cairns on frontline plus because i had a year supply (out now so need to either get more or look for something else)

and temperance and eva my bigger dogs on comfortis. i haven't seen fleas on them, though! (but eva was diagnosed w/ tapeworms ugh, so i treated everyone)

but i did reading on comfortis and some of the side effects and hte fact it's internal skeers me.

the frontline i have to apply every 2.5-3 weeks or it doesn't work.

my dogs are inside and outside ALL the time.

oh and i forgot to add.. my vet is recommending advantage multi or comfortis.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I just bought a dozen K9Advantix for the dogs and a dozen Advantage for the cats. I treat my yard 1-2 times per summer but I always seem to find one or 2 fleas when I am bathing them. It makes me really mad cause it creates mats....(when they scratch too much, it makes the fur matted.)


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Is there frontline resistance in your area?? Frontline can work on fleas for up to 3 months, so I'm suprised you are needing to apply it so frequently. Advantage may not have the resistance in that area if the vet is recommending it. 

I use frontline plus, every month durring tick season, and every 3 months in the winter and have had great success with it.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have seen fleas on the bad babies in the summer within in 2-3 weeks of treating so i'm seeing some resistance. it's annoying because i have never had any problems with the product ... 

when i read about side effects w/ the comfortis, it makes me nervous. 

i only had 2 dogs last year and for the most part we never had a problme, but i have 4 now.

i haven't seen fleas in the house, but my daughter has been gone a week and i wonder if fleas have settled in there since her room was closed.

last year we went to costa rica and when i got back the house was infested with fleas!!! it was a nightmare. i had to use all sorts of nasty chemicals to get rid of them.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I use frontline for year but last spring it stopped working my vet told me other people down here were having the same problem seems the flees built a resistance to it so I change to sentinel and have not had one flee since. I did the math and if you buy heartworm and flee treatment separate it will cost you more than just buying sentinel and you do not have to remember to use two products once and month and for get it.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Advantage and Frontline weren't working at all here in FL, so, in desperation, I tried the Comfortis on my three. In a word, WOW. I gave it to them for 2 months, and then nothing at all for the past 4 months. No fleas. No side effects from the Comfortis, and did I say NO FLEAS!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

well, my cairns who i had just treated with the frontline last week ... yes, last week ... were just scratching. i turned max over and looked at his belly. fleas!

i'm so annoyed. so i'm going to go get comfortis for them this morning & give with evening meal. poor puppers.


----------

